# House broken into



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I was away on a one-day fishing trip (Thurs night - Sat afternoon) and came home to find my front door smashed in - what a sickening feeling. Worse than that I think I scared them away and they went out the back door as I came in the front - patio door was wide open but the house was still warm. 

Called the police as I wandered aimlessly - "don't touch anything til we get there" - 2 1/2 hours later. Had my 82' Tokai and LP Standard in the living room. Case on the Gibby broken but guitar still inside, Tokai untouched. Down in my bedroom it's like a twister hit, but ... my 68' Princeton is there untouched. My 2007 American Tele is lying face-down on the floor but seems to be whole but I don't want to touch it just yet. Stomach is just churning ...

Turns out I lost a few cartons of cigarettes (out of my freezer), a handful of dvds, maybe 40 bucks in loose change, 3 half-bottles of liquor and 2 watches.

My friend came over to help with the door and he checked out the guitars because I just couldn't look. Turns out they never even bothered with the Gibby other than to see that there was just a guitar in the case. The Tele seems to be pretty clean. Funny but whoever was there changed it to drop-d and must have been goofing with it and dropped it suddenly.

Hopefully in a few days I'll get a bit back to normal but right now I can't stand opening a drawer and have no desire to even look at or touch the Tele - I feel like I need to wash everything in the house.

I took all the gear over to my girlfriend's in case they come back before I get the house better secured (I'm told theye probably won't).

Cops think it was probably neighborhood kids who could tell I was away and broke in for a lark and some loose change. When I see a kid walking up my street I wonder if it was him playing my beloved Tele (drop-d on a Tele for gawd's sake!!!!!) and tossing my life around.

Meanwhile I'm trying to count my blessings that it could have been a whole lot worse.

Man - it sure sucks though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow.... Ever seen the TV show "It Takes A Thief"? Two retired B&E'rs break into peoples houses, make off with a BUNCH of their stuff to show them how bad it could be and then give them a full security system make-over.....

Your story, as awful as it is, could have been a LOT worse.... and it makes me sick looking around here, or thinking about all the other members here who this could have happened to....


Stupid FN kids.... Time to break a boot off up somebodies butt.... 


I'm also reminded (Grabbing booze and smokes and leaving the guitars) of the looting that happened during the LA riots.... It was a comment on the stupidity of the average person or at least how skewed their values are.... During the LA riots, I watched on TV as everyday average people smashed storefront windows and made off with fur coats and stereos and such... But right next door, the shop with dozens of thousands of $$ worth of computers and laptops sat, untouched.....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know its extreme, but you can install hidden cameras at the front and back of the house, and also at the entrances. They have become so cheap now. Just transfer the DVR contents to a tape, make a copy and hand it to the cops, and a copy for the parents. In the end, its way better than any alarm system. They also use very little power and can run off a small battery backed power supply........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> I know its extreme, but you can install hidden cameras at the front and back of the house, and also at the entrances. They have become so cheap now. Just transfer the DVR contents to a tape, make a copy and hand it to the cops, and a copy for the parents. In the end, its way better than any alarm system. They also use very little power and can run off a small battery backed power supply........


Not sure about Costco here, but in the States they always have two or three different types of these systems for sale. Some are maybe a few hundred dollars. They even have wireless cameras so you dont have to worry about running a mile of line.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I know its extreme, but you can install hidden cameras at the front and back of the house, and also at the entrances. They have become so cheap now. Just transfer the DVR contents to a tape, make a copy and hand it to the cops, and a copy for the parents. In the end, its way better than any alarm system. They also use very little power and can run off a small battery backed power supply........


I'm looking into all options (all of a sudden) and I won't discount any idea at this point. In this particular instance though, I think it would have been prevented by a top-quality deadbolt and one of those super-duty latch plates on the doorjam.

They left behind thousands of dollars of gear for the sake of some smokes, booze, and dvds. I did lose my father's watch and that sentimental value cannot be replaced, but really - I came off lucky and have to learn from the experience. I'd be heartbroken if I lost my old Tokai or they had trashed some of the items I've inherited from my parents.

All in all it is a real personal violation and I'd really love to show those buggers what the blunt end of a Tele is good for.

Thanks for your interest guys :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

No deadbolt?!?! Are you kidding?!?!? 

Wow.... That's scary!

Under 35 bucks.... MAYBE an hour to install.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Truth is, if they want in they're getting in. Yes thieves are generally lazy, that's why they're thieves, but there's just no way to completely burgler-proof a house.

Same goes for cars.


All you can do is insure yourself and of course, don't make your home a target by leaving doors and windows unlocked. Thieves, like electricity and water will follow the path of least resistance.


Sorry this happened. I've been the victim of a B & E myself and sadly was NOT insured for contents at the time (many years ago). I was fortunate enough to be plugged into the local underground economy at the time and it only took me a couple of days to find out who was trying to sell the stuff I lost.

I contacted the police and advised them of the address to search. They claimed they were unable to search because they would not be able to get a warrant based on my suspicions.

I subsequently took matters into my own hands (something I don't recommend).

I got back everything of value and a pint of blood for interest.

Do unto others et cetera.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"I was only trying to make his home look more inviting."
Hear hear... It's like that old joke about the 2 guys waking through the bush when they meet a bear....

"I don't have to outrun the bear... I just have to outrun YOU!"

LOL


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*what you need is a rotty*

I have the answer to your break in problem .It's big black and brown and will scare the living crap out of someone entering your house.I have a rotty and even though he is a big gentle giant he can be a little intimidating to someone who doesnt know him.

If he happens to take a chunk out of someone who shouldnt be in my home so be it.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

this is what you really need buddy...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had my car broken into, but thankfully not my house.
I was afraid to leave the house when I first moved out from my parents until I got insurance to cover my guitar stuff and other stuff--although I did.

Good thing the guitars weren't taken.

But it isn't fun, and it is a shock.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A few years ago buddy had his place broken into. It was a rural setting east of the GTA. Fortunately or unfortunately he had renters insurance. Gone are the Strat, Martin etc etc.. NO problems and he got new stuff. 

The problem.... the b..stards came back in 6 months and did it again.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

glad they didnt take your equipment. got a carton of smokes here fer you if you need it. 
same thing happened to my folks- booze got taken, and my fathers wedding ring which he wasnt able to wear at the time due to hand problems. tvs, dvd players, computers, tools, all untouched.
funny, theyre dog was locked in the den, and could do nothing .


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

B&E's can go from mild to insane. Our family home was violated. Our daughter,seven at the time, was assaulted in her own bed. The creep then crawled into bed with my wife. I was at work on the nightshift. The piece of crap who did this only got 6 months for our trouble. He was seventeen. A wonder of the Y.O. act. I can still puke thinking about it. After something like this how can a parent tell his children there are no boogie men.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BLUES FAN said:


> I have the answer to your break in problem .It's big black and brown and will scare the living crap out of someone entering your house.I have a rotty and even though he is a big gentle giant he can be a little intimidating to someone who doesnt know him.
> 
> If he happens to take a chunk out of someone who shouldnt be in my home so be it.


What if he takes a chunk out of little Sally next door?


This is no more a reasonable solution than a handgun, but that's whole other topic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> While we're sharing home security tips....
> 
> One of the reasons I stopped doing the late night bar band jobs is I hated/feared load out. Everybody on the sidewalk at 2:30 am knows you've thousands of $$ of gear in your car, and hundreds of $$ of cash in your pocket. I always felt like a target.



I guess that would be more of a concern if you're doing a solo act. We have a strict policy of one person being at the truck at all times during load in and load out. It's simple and it works. Thieves are lazy and generally speaking, chicken $hit. They'll snatch and run if nobody's looking, but in all the years I've been gigging I've never seen one with the guts to take something while I'm standing there. As for the cash, I keep it in a place where the thief would have to pull a gun and would have to know where it was hidden. Someone pulls a gun they can have the money. Payback's a b1tch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> B&E's can go from mild to insane. Our family home was violated. Our daughter,seven at the time, was assaulted in her own bed. The creep then crawled into bed with my wife. I was at work on the nightshift. The piece of crap who did this only got 6 months for our trouble. He was seventeen. A wonder of the Y.O. act. I can still puke thinking about it. After something like this how can a parent tell his children there are no boogie men.



That's every man's worst nightmare. I'm sorry to hear this happened to you.


I also have grave issues with the Y.O act.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> B&E's can go from mild to insane. Our family home was violated. Our daughter,seven at the time, was assaulted in her own bed. The creep then crawled into bed with my wife. I was at work on the nightshift. The piece of crap who did this only got 6 months for our trouble. He was seventeen. A wonder of the Y.O. act. I can still puke thinking about it. After something like this how can a parent tell his children there are no boogie men.


Words escape me. You must run just about the full gamut of emotions every day. What happened to me is small potatos in comparison and I'm sorry for your experience.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Have you all seen these nifty little numbers yet? They have been around for a while now so I'd doubt that anyone that knows what they are doing will bust the door down. Probably a kid or some loaded low life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr23tpWX8lM

I have my security system in plain view, the cameras are small enough and are under the light fixtures on the exterior of the house. I can see clearly my entire property from all approach angles, even at 3:00am in the morning.

If something moves, it is recorded and when I'm away it emails me photos and the video is uploaded off site so if they steal the computer than runs the rig, I have video of them doing it - it also calls home and reports its IP address so I can find it if it is ever attached to the internet after it is stolen - as do all of my computers.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Have you all seen these nifty little numbers yet? They have been around for a while now so I'd doubt that anyone that knows what they are doing will bust the door down. Probably a kid or some loaded low life.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr23tpWX8lM



Wow! that's a bit scary. My husband was a victim of a home invasion (thwarted in the act) and awoke to a figure looming over his bed when he was 17 or so and he still is paranoid about it. The problem I have is Having this information on the news giving creeps ideas.. I mean, I'm doubtfull that the average creep is sitting down watching the news.. But do we have to broadcast how easily a home can be invaded?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

"I have a rotty"
Which are illegal in Ontario... Someone aughta track an IP# and notify the Thorold police.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I have a rotty"
> Which are illegal in Ontario... Someone aughta track an IP# and notify the Thorold police.


That would be incorrect. Pit's are illegal. Rotty's are perfectly ok.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Wow! that's a bit scary. My husband was a victim of a home invasion (thwarted in the act) and awoke to a figure looming over his bed when he was 17 or so and he still is paranoid about it. The problem I have is Having this information on the news giving creeps ideas.. I mean, I'm doubtfull that the average creep is sitting down watching the news.. But do we have to broadcast how easily a home can be invaded?


 
They were selling bump key sets on e-bay a while back. This was a big probelm in Europe as insurance companies were not paying out on B&E claims as the theifs had a 'key'.

The creeps all know about this - just search the net and you'll find lots of info on them. Kids are making them in high school shop classes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

"That would be incorrect."
My mistake... I was thinking of this... 

"In March 2004, a Calgary man found himself without home insurance when his insurance company decided it would no longer cover people who kept Rottweilers, German shepherds, pit bulls or Doberman pinschers. Allstate said even a mongrel with any of those bloodlines is considered unacceptable."
http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/dogs/

I applaud Allstate


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "That would be incorrect."
> My mistake... I was thinking of this...
> 
> "In March 2004, a Calgary man found himself without home insurance when his insurance company decided it would no longer cover people who kept Rottweilers, German shepherds, pit bulls or Doberman pinschers. Allstate said even a mongrel with any of those bloodlines is considered unacceptable."
> ...


I understand what you're saying, but I feel it's just a cop out on the part of the insurance companies looking for any excuse to deny coverage. I know lots of people who have wonderful Rotties, German Shepards and Doberman's. That said I also would never EVER leave my child with one, but then I have a perfectly gentle, docile Black Lab that I wouldn't leave alone with any child. It's not the breed per se, but the owners. To be a responsible dog owner, your breed needs a task (kind of like a hobby) that plays to it's particular traits. Most people buy a dog strictly for looks or staus or something without considering that there are certain latent traits that cannot be denied. I'm not sure where I stand on Pits'


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Isn't that fence uncomfortable starbuck? LOL


"but the owners"
O.k... so let's ban owners! ,-)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Isn't that fence uncomfortable starbuck? LOL
> 
> 
> "but the owners"
> O.k... so let's ban owners! ,-)


Ha! Not really, I just hate to see animals maligned cause the humans are dumb. I guess I just really love animals, but I would not keep a potentially dangerous one... Yeah I know, nice fence.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

"humans are dumb"
That's an understatement! ,-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Isn't that fence uncomfortable...


Best place to be when you just want to
sit back and enjoy the chaos.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Guitar Security*










Note the picnic table is partially eaten.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

** Sigh ** If only my guard dogs hadn't been at my girlfriend's place while I was away then everything would have been ok .....


























Now, who in their right mind would go near that Traynor?

Seriously, thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I couldn't get near that Traynor. 

I'd start giving the cute pooch a belly rub, and forget all about bad intentions.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steeler said:


> I couldn't get near that Traynor.
> 
> I'd start giving the cute pooch a belly rub, and forget all about bad intentions.


A little humour and I'm starting to feel better.... rub her belly and I'm sure that she'd hold the door for you :smile:


----------

